# test c storage question



## ACP (Nov 2, 2019)

Havent checked in here in a while life is busy with my 9 month old girl and work.     

Im prescribed 130mg test 1x per week doing injections at home.    The vials are 200mg and Dr has me doing 8 weeks before next blood draw.   

First 4 weeks ive done the whole 200mg since Im paying for it anyways and didnt want to waste it..    honestly feeling amazing lately,    working a physical job all day long and still tons of energy for the gym after.     Sleeping really well,   really focused,   body fat is dropping and Im getting stronger in all my lifts.     

The next 4 weeks I was going to drop to 130mg before I have to do the blood draw so my levels go down a bit.    I want to save the left over 70mg in each vial and not waste it.     Can I store this just by replacing the little cap over the membrane?


----------



## BigSwolePump (Nov 2, 2019)

You don't need to put the cap back. Personally, I'd just use whats left in the old bottle in your next shot from the new bottle. No need to store it.


----------



## ACP (Nov 2, 2019)

BigSwolePump said:


> You don't need to put the cap back. Personally, I'd just use whats left in the old bottle in your next shot from the new bottle. No need to store it.



so basically it will be fine even a week later just sitting in the bottle,   I wasn't sure if once opened it needs to be stored a special way.        So ill draw .65ml (130mg) and leave the remainder in the bottle?       so you mean you would just draw the remainder the following week and then another 60mg from a new bottle to get 130?  

sorry this is kinda new to me...   mostly Im worried about pulling from a vial multiple times and having it not be sterile anymore.


----------



## Gibsonator (Nov 2, 2019)

you could do that or just pull what you need to draw for ur trt from a new one each time and put them in a sealed ziploc in a tupperware stored in a dark cool place until after your bloodwork. they'll be fine, just swab the top with alchohol before using them.


----------



## DNW (Nov 2, 2019)

If you're that worried just buy a 10ml sealed vial.  Fill with all your extra.  I always prefer being extra careful with sanitization anyways


----------



## BigSwolePump (Nov 3, 2019)

ACP said:


> so basically it will be fine even a week later just sitting in the bottle,*Yes*   I wasn't sure if once opened it needs to be stored a special way. *Not really a special way. The same way you store them now.*  So ill draw .65ml (130mg) and leave the remainder in the bottle? *Yes* so you mean you would just draw the remainder the following week and then another 60mg from a new bottle to get 130? *Yes, make sure to swab the top with alcohol before using it again. I am assuming that you do the same for the new bottle each time as well.*
> 
> sorry this is kinda new to me....*Don't be sorry. We all started somewhere.*mostly Im worried about pulling from a vial multiple times and having it not be sterile anymore. *​It will still be sterile, Just make sure to swab the top before injecting a new needle in the vial.*




Replied in blue


----------



## ACP (Nov 4, 2019)

thanks much appreciated


----------



## John Ziegler (Nov 4, 2019)

been on trt for 3 years & at 215 pounds 125mgs is plenty to feel great and make gains 

no sense in shooting up the full 200 right of the bat 

when this guy is looking to get you dialed in 

use 130 in one vial then 130 out of the other 

on the 3rd week combine the 2 leftovers & squirt the extra 10 in the toilet

till this guy gets you squared up, hes probably going to change it anyways


----------



## snake (Nov 5, 2019)

John Ziegler said:


> ... & squirt the extra 10 in the toilet


Ban for wasting gear!


----------



## John Ziegler (Nov 5, 2019)

snake said:


> Ban for wasting gear!



im prolly the cheapest skate in this joint 

but that iddy biddy amount isnt worth saving 

once this dude is all set up 

with a perfect balance to fall back on 

then by all means shoot the whole deal up his ass 

just dont want the doc to factor in that extra 10mgs


----------



## Gibsonator (Nov 5, 2019)

what if he sand bagged it and took only 1/2 the prescribed amount so that when he got bloods his levels were still low and then the doc would in turn prescribe him an even heftier dose........


----------



## John Ziegler (Nov 5, 2019)

Gibsonator said:


> what if he sand bagged it and took only 1/2 the prescribed amount so that when he got bloods his levels were still low and then the doc would in turn prescribe him an even heftier dose........



would rather see him get squared away properly for the long haul


----------



## snake (Nov 5, 2019)

Gibsonator said:


> what if he sand bagged it and took only 1/2 the prescribed amount so that when he got bloods his levels were still low and then the doc would in turn prescribe him an even heftier dose........



My guess is his Doc is already a conservative dude scripting 130 mg/wk so if I'm right, coming in at 400 TT will be just fine for this Dr. Anything lower and the Doc will know he didn't take the full amount or skipped a dose. Sandbaggin' works best with a Dr. who is okay with a 900 TT and scrips 200mg right out of the gate.

Tough call.


----------



## Tren4Life (Nov 6, 2019)

There is more than one way to do it, the guys have mentioned them all. 
Draw out of the last weeks bottle till it’s empty is the best option I see. That way you don’t risk contamination. Just one open bottle at a time, if you turn the bottle upside down and just barely push the pin through, you can pretty much get every drop, then before you insert the pin in the new vial, just pull the right amount of air in first. Push the pin in and push the air into the new vial while its upside down then continue to draw till you get to the amount you’re after.  .65 is what you said I believe.


----------



## ACP (Nov 14, 2019)

Ok so quick question, thanks for all the responses.

My blood draw is on Dec. 2nd.     This last Monday I did 200mg again so this gives me 2.5 weeks before he checks my blood.  

How much about (just an educated guess)  will my levels drop if I skip the pin 1 week before?    will it be obviously way too low?    or what if I pin a really small amount like 50mg?   

or is it a better idea to pin 130mg for the next 2 Mondays?          He said the day of the blood draw don't inject until after.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Nov 15, 2019)

ACP said:


> Ok so quick question, thanks for all the responses.
> 
> My blood draw is on Dec. 2nd.     This last Monday I did 200mg again so this gives me 2.5 weeks before he checks my blood.
> 
> ...



If you legitimately need TRT, why don't you just take the prescribed dose and get dialed in before you start cycling?


----------



## ACP (Nov 15, 2019)

BigSwolePump said:


> If you legitimately need TRT, why don't you just take the prescribed dose and get dialed in before you start cycling?



Honestly was getting a little impatient with the amount I've spent on it and still not feeling anything at all at 130mg,  at 200 I finally started feeling really good


----------



## BigSwolePump (Nov 15, 2019)

ACP said:


> Honestly was getting a little impatient with the amount I've spent on it and still not feeling anything at all at 130mg,  at 200 I finally started feeling really good



Let your doc know this. Its all guess work until you get it right.


----------



## ACP (Nov 15, 2019)

BigSwolePump said:


> Let your doc know this. Its all guess work until you get it right.



hope he doesn't freak if I tell him straight up I got frustrated and did 200


----------

